# My 3 Girls



## linz_04 (Mar 5, 2007)

Here is my oldest girl, Giz. She's such a sweetheart! I've had her for about 2 months or so. I'm estimating she's about 4-5 months old. I don't know for sure since I got her from a pet shop. She's a Rex but I don't know anything about the names of colorings and what not.

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a325/linz_04/Giz.jpg

This is Kix, who's actually my boyfriend's rat. She's about 2-3 months...? Also from a pet store so I'm not really sure. She's nuts and kind of a bully, stealing everyone else's treats and stuff. but she's a fun girl! also a rex but once again, clueless on the markings 

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a325/linz_04/Kix.jpg

And here's my baby, Ella. I had a dumbo who I named Bella... who got very sick only 2 weeks after I got her. I took her to the vet but it wasn't quick enough. The antibiotics couldn't help her. I was SO sad because Bella was my first rat and she was perfect in every way. I got another dumbo and named her Ella. She is my baby and she is the sweetest thing in the world! I love her SO much!! Here she is - only about 8-10 weeks old I'd guess, but I'm not sure!

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a325/linz_04/Ella.jpg


----------



## RaTt (Feb 16, 2007)

... cute ... idk if im the only one, but when i look at some animals all i see is another kind of that animal, like when i look at a tiger i see a tiger ... but when i look at rats, i see personality


----------



## cupids_cuties (Jan 7, 2007)

giz and kix remind me of my own rats, kix evn acts like my splash lol, they are even the same ages!
gia and bella are adorable!
you have really nice rats


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Thay are so cute! xD


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Kix is a black hooded, and it looks like Ella is a chocolate capped...can't quite tell.

Adorable!


----------



## cyrescaer (Mar 4, 2007)

they're absolutely gorgeous.


----------

